# Messerschmitt Me 410 engine run



## nuuumannn (Dec 2, 2012)

Me 410's engines run at RAF St Athan in the mid 1980s. The aircraft is now at the RAF Museum, Cosford.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAcgUPjb16Q_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Not sure how I feel about that. I'm of two minds here.

1) Wow! What an incredibly stupid thing to do! An engine fire could destroy the whole airframe!
2) Wow! What an incredibly awesome thing to do! (self explanitory)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2012)

Excellent! Great find. I was allowed to have a close look at this aircraft back in February, but to see - and hear, it running - fantastic!
I understand what you mean Jim, and there is always a risk with such things, but the guys at St.Athan are the guys who restored her, regular RAF specialists, among the best there are, so I think they would have been confident of the safety aspects before risking even turning over an engine.
Having had a close look at the engines and engine bays, they did a superb job - everything is spotless.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2012)

Saw that video somewhere else but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 3, 2012)

To cool.


----------

